
NASA releases new composite image of Titan, showing Earth-like surface - evo_9
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2015-12-10/nasa-releases-detailed-image-of-titan/7015678
======
pvaldes
So, we know now where the Moby aliens came from.

[https://joethreat.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/engstrom_inthi...](https://joethreat.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/engstrom_inthisworld.jpeg)

I can read: H...e...l...

[http://www.oocities.org/sg/bouncingbeans/hello2.bmp](http://www.oocities.org/sg/bouncingbeans/hello2.bmp)

